# Ideas for the upcoming 30th anniversary



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I am looking for something amazing to do for myself on the upcoming anniversary. Pamper myself, do something nice for someone else or just let whatever happens, happens.


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

stillhoping said:


> I am looking for something amazing to do for myself on the upcoming anniversary. Pamper myself, do something nice for someone else or just let whatever happens, happens.


You do know you posted this in the Life After Divorce thread. 

Whatever exactly you are celebrating I hope it is a happy anniversary!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep, she knows, 2gals. It would have been their 30th -- she is divorced.

Hoping -- What day of the week is it? Do you have a chance to turn it into a little getaway? Even if it's overnight to a place with a spa, or great shopping or a show to see, or if you're into the outdoors, a hike you've never taken. Can you take a gf with you, too, so that you have someone to share the experience with? If you go on a trip, get yourself one new outfit. If money's tight, check out secondhand or thrift stores. My first wedding anniversary after I was on my own, I got myself a new outfit to wear that day. I found a really cute dress, new with tags, at Goodwill for $7, and then I got some lingerie to wear under it on clearance. So, it was a treat that didn't break my budget. 

I also like your idea of doing something for someone else. Is there anything going on in your community at that time? A fundraiser or something you can help out with? I was lucky that right around the time of my D (Valentine's Day), women in my community organized a local group to take part in a worldwide flash mob to protest sexual and domestic violence. That's an issue close to my heart, so it was very meaningful that I could take part in that on the day of my divorce. It was a great experience anyway, but extra meaningful that the big worldwide day was the same as my D. 

Celebrate yourself, and the fact that you are a great, strong woman.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

On what would of been my 31st, 11 months after DD, I took my daughter to Milwaukee (3.5 hour drive) to a Cub game. Really glad I planned something, I was sad at times, but now a year later it is a very fond memory. So I say, do something, all your ideas sound good, but do something with friends or family.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

It wasn't my 30th but I sold my wedding band for the gold and took myself out for an expensive dinner and a nice restaurant.


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

Well those are lovely ideas. I will celebrate the anniversary of my divorce now! It was a bad sign looking back on my first wedding anniversary when he spent it away because "the men at work hated me and resented my influence on his career." All by myself, I ate the top layer of my cake I hauled from San Francisco to Denver and stored in my freezer.

Remember Elaine and the old buttercream? SPOT ON! 

One of the best Thanksgivings I have ever had was volunteering at a church. I roasted turkeys and was on a strange group named team Gravy where we danced to ABBA while we made a gravy the American Heart Association would frown upon. I like the idea of giving on days like this, it will bring you happiness and you won't think about, well you know . . .


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, you are all correct, I have been D now for about a year and a half, so not the first anniversary since the D but it is a pretty big one. My sister got married 11 months after me and just celebrated her 29th. I am so happy for them and her husband is a great guy, but yesterday was tough for me. We did everything together, weddings close, babies close, live close, and now...it is a weekday, which I don't need to work so pampering sounds like a good idea. I do plenty of volunteering, I am a nurse and volunteer a lot. Just another day in the journey to well-being!


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

stillhoping said:


> Yes, you are all correct, I have been D now for about a year and a half, so not the first anniversary since the D but it is a pretty big one. My sister got married 11 months after me and just celebrated her 29th. I am so happy for them and her husband is a great guy, but yesterday was tough for me. We did everything together, weddings close, babies close, live close, and now...it is a weekday, which I don't need to work so pampering sounds like a good idea. I do plenty of volunteering, I am a nurse and volunteer a lot. Just another day in the journey to well-being!


Then pamper you should on your journey to well-being! Enjoy yourself and go to a spa! I think that is how I will spend my one year divorce Anniversary next year. We cannot wait to hear how you treated your best friend well, your best friend being YOU!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I never celebrated my anniversary when I was married. I called it a "Day of Mourning". My ex didn't bother with it either. So why change anything except to celebrate the fact that I'm not married anymore? 

Today was ex husband's birthday. What did I do? Nothing. :rofl:


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

EnjoliWoman said:


> It wasn't my 30th but I sold my wedding band for the gold and took myself out for an expensive dinner and a nice restaurant.


I did the same..sold my wedding ring and went on a ski trip. Happened to be on Valentine's Day. So appropriate. :smthumbup:


----------

